# emmision warning light



## Meatpie58

hi im having a problem with my emmision warning light.it came on and i took it to my local garage who informed me that according to the diagnostics it was a faulty exhaust sensor which he replaced the light stayed off for about two weeks then reappeared he reset the fault and it stayed clear for a simmilar time .my question is can i reset it by just removing the battery and does my mechanic need to look ellsware


----------



## YELLOW_TT

What car is it on ?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, We require the fault code.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Meatpie58 said:


> hi im having a problem with my emmision warning light.it came on and i took it to my local garage who informed me that according to the diagnostics it was a faulty exhaust sensor which he replaced the light stayed off for about two weeks then reappeared he reset the fault and it stayed clear for a simmilar time .my question is can i reset it by just removing the battery and does my mechanic need to look ellsware


First post after nearly 3 1/2 years?!? Welcome to the Forum.


----------

